# 7' vs 7'6" Boss Sport Duty



## Mabepossibly (Dec 12, 2010)

When I moved from my Jeep to a Sierra I kept my 7' Boss Sportduty and mounted it on the Sierra. The plow is just about as wide as the truck and even a slight turn has me running over my piles. My driveway is straight so it has not been a big issue. But this winter I will likely be doing my FDs lot which has some turns. Clearly the truck would have no issue pushing a 7'6" plow. 

Does anyone think that would be worth the cost?


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

A 7' plow is way to small for a full size truck. You should definitely get a 7.5' plow for your truck. You could probably buy a good used 7.5' Boss and sell your 7' and come out about even or you could just buy a 7.5' blade for the plow you have now. I'm not positive but, I think if you put any Boss bigger than a Sport Duty you will need new push plates but the wirering should be the same.


----------



## BradF (Nov 27, 2012)

I have a new condition Boss 7 ft 6 in sport duty blade that I would be willing to trade for a 7.0 ft sport blade in the same condition if that is any interest to you

Thanks 
Brad


----------

